# Will 22"s fit on my 95' 740i W/O any modifications?



## 510player (Jul 5, 2008)

Just wondering if It is possible to put 22's on a 1995 740i without any modifications?

I know 20s will fit perfect but has anyone put 22's on their beem?


----------



## manithemoneyman (Jul 17, 2007)

yes but they dont look good.

22's were not mean for the E38.


----------



## On Sale (Aug 30, 2005)

Agreed. 20 is the Max to me. 19 is the best looking...........


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

iv a few 740s with 22s and slammed. (dropped) looks sick. 20s and slammed dont look tooo bad but i personally want 22s too


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

Then you should be very carefull going over potholes. :dunno:


----------

